# Swift Escape 662



## j20ands10 (Sep 16, 2010)

we pick up our swift escape 662 Ducato 130 multijet in 2 weeks time any thing specific I need to check / known problems? :?


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I would have thought it was a bit late to ask that now. Or maybe not as you have 2 weeks to get answers from Swift owners. please add who the dealer is as well.
Do hope you get as much enjoyment as we have with our van.

cabby


----------



## j20ands10 (Sep 16, 2010)

Its marquis leisure; its new so not expecting any issues but its the 2 weeks down line line things I am thinking of, check the step has been set to moves in, loose fittings; missing manuals the random but obvious stuff once the excitement of the pickup day has gone.


----------



## Charisma (Apr 17, 2008)

Congratulations on the new motorhome. Please excuse me for being paranoid about Swift and damp problems, but if I was to ever buy another Swift (even a new one) I would want a FULL damp test report before taking delivery to include the floor underneath which is normally not checked.

If there are ANY abnormal readings - reject it quickly. Don't accept it under any circumstances.

I sincerely hope that Swift have now sorted out their problems with damp and that yours is fine, because we loved our Swift until the damp problems just became too much to cope with and tuned me into a paranoid sceptic.

All the best

Dave


----------



## Pat-H (Oct 30, 2009)

Swift had tried coating the under side of the floor with a plastic coating. However this retained the damp rather than keeping it out and was the cause of many issues.
Ours is a 2007 swift and shortly after delivery (not to us) it was taken back in and the plastic cut away from the edges all the way round to about 2 ft back and painted.

I monitor mine all the time and we have no issues so I'm pretty sure it's no longer an issue.


----------



## Habilis-abilis (Feb 10, 2012)

If you have owned a Ducato based vehicle before then all well and good.
If not have a look through sections that deal with front scuttle drains, lighting controls and the menu thing to the right of the steering wheel.
Reading the problem sections is a bit like reading a medical book so just treat it as usefull information.
Consider Mirror guards they have saved my mirrors a couple of times.


----------



## Geofers (Jun 6, 2011)

We bought our Escape when they first came out in February 2009, no problems with it whatsoever just enjoy it.
Your post somehow reminded me of what a hi-fi dealer said to me once when I kept upgrading the system " Problem is your listening for faults and not the music" Don't worry just enjoy and don't go looking for problems before you start.


----------



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

Take someone else with you to do the handover check. You will be too excited and just accept everything is fine. However, your motorhome will be 100% fine, go and enjoy it. 

Dave


----------



## metblue (Oct 9, 2006)

*swift escape*

Just make sure that you get proper handover, ensure that you are shown how to operate all things on board and that they all work !!
Check that all relevant hand books/instruction books are with the vehicle too.
Oh, one last thing is to note that you cannot (legally) fit a tow bar to any of the Escape range of vans as Swift choose not to type approve them !! the chassis legs are approx. 1 metre short of the rear of the van.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Small things- like checking that the draining board, glass microwave plate, chopping board etc are all there. Marquis tend to take them out when vehicles are on display and, from experience, they don't always go back in again ready for collection.

Enjoy your new van and hope all is as it should be.

G


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

We got our Swift from Marquis and the sales team were good, they spent a lot of time with us checking we understood and we were able to go back and ask questions about things we forgot.

*If possible, have someone else video the handover* so that you can watch it later for the things YOU forget - it also forms a record of what was said, and what not, which hopefully you will never need in future.

Damp has been a problem with one batch of Swifts over the years but I think has now been resolved.

Our biggest problem came afterwards as Marquis after-sales and service were atrocious and ended up causing us major problems and delays but that is another story.

Dave


----------



## tyreman1 (Apr 18, 2008)

Our Escape 622 bought at 12 months old came with a service and habitation check by the supplying dealer,when we had the next habitation check (carried out by an independent) we had 50% damp in the over cab, I'm sure the damp was there when sold to us,ok it was repaired under warranty ( and then sold) but I would never buy another Swift or a van from a dealer.


----------



## j20ands10 (Sep 16, 2010)

thanks again for your help taking the OH but may try and drag someone else along, like the videoing idea but they might not be keen time to brake out the spy cam lol.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Most important is to use your feelings, should you get that feeling that this is not for you walk away, do not be too embarrassed to do this. Many of us on here have had that sixth sense feeling and it has saved them buying a problem, just wished I had paid more attention to it on one of the vans we bought.

cabby


----------

